# Meniscus surgery



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I tore my meniscus in my right knee about 1.5 years ago, verified through an MRI, and my surgery is tomorrow (Friday). 

I’m riding every other day, and have lost 30 pounds over the past 5 months. The only time I am ever aware of the injury is if I get sick or travel and can’t exercise or ride for 5 or more days. Then if I squat or bend my knee wrong, it may lock up or pop, which causes swelling and pain that lasts a week or so. 

As long as I’m riding and keeping my muscles strong, it’s like I don’t have a meniscus injury at all. The last time I was reminded of it was just after Thanksgiving when I missed a week or a bit more than that of riding due to getting sick. 

I’m hoping that the surgery doesn’t bench me for weeks or months, and that I can get back to riding within a week or less given my fitness level, but I have no experience with this. Some of the sites like Mayo Clinic say recovery can take months, and this makes me nervous. 

I will talk to the surgeon about this before the procedure, and they will scope it before cutting anything. 

What have others experienced?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

I had a small tear and I would feel twinges once or twice a week in my knee, nothing too painful but it got my attention. It wasn't a specific movement that would cause the twinges.
Surgeon told me to live with it til it tore more. After a year of so it finally did tear and that was sort of painful. It stopped me from riding. The procedure itself is pretty minor but he didn't want me pushing it for a few months. I did some PT but honestly I could have done what they had me do on my own. Start with easy stationary bike then work up to strengthening exercises. You will get your strength back in no time. I think the most important thing to my surgeon was to just avoid jumping back into hard work outs right away. Give it some time to heal up which in his mind was at least 2 months if I remember correctly. I dont think you will be riding hard in a week.
.
If you can manage it now I would put off the surgery til it tears more, but I guess that depends on the MRI.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

SMR said:


> I had a small tear and I would feel twinges once or twice a week in my knee, nothing too painful but it got my attention. It wasn't a specific movement that would cause the twinges.
> Surgeon told me to live with it til it tore more. After a year of so it finally did tear and that was sort of painful. It stopped me from riding. The procedure itself is pretty minor but he didn't want me pushing it for a few months. I did some PT but honestly I could have done what they had me do on my own. Start with easy stationary bike then work up to strengthening exercises. You will get your strength back in no time. I think the most important thing to my surgeon was to just avoid jumping back into hard work outs right away. Give it some time to heal up which in his mind was at least 2 months if I remember correctly. I dont think you will be riding hard in a week.
> .
> If you can manage it now I would put off the surgery til it tears more, but I guess that depends on the MRI.


Thanks, it's a done deal as of 2 hours ago. Surgeon pretty much advised what you did - but said 2 weeks off the bike followed by slow rides around the neighborhood if I wanted to ride. He said to expect about 6 weeks before getting back to easing into gentle mountain bike rides. I'm bummed, but at least it's winter, and I won't be missing ideal trail conditions.

He didn't say anything about PT. Just said to keep elevated above my head and iced all the time for the next 24 to 48 hours. He said while I'm lying down to straighten my legs and flex my toes back toward me (hamstring stretching) and that would keep the blood flowing and speed healing.

Would you mind sharing the exercises you did that helped you?

Right now it's as swollen as a small volleyball from the saline they pump in the knee area prior to surgery so they can see why they're doing. That is apparently what's causing most of the pain, and as it absorbs back into my body, the swelling and pain will go down. I'll be laying low for a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think you and I are fellow Santa Rosans, aren't we? 

I had my meniscus repaired arthrscopically by Dr. Born in 1990. He has retired by now, I'm sure. 

I was scheduled to be off work for 2 weeks, but was going stir crazy after three days, so I convinced the doc to let me go back to work after one week. I never filled the prescription for Vicodan and had no pain beyond maybe the third day (aside form itching around the incisions, that is).

Nearly thirty years on, I can say I NEVER think of that knee until someone mentions meniscus surgery. That being said, it probably took me more than ten years before I got to that point. I used to be conscious of it all the time.

Here's to hoping your experience is as successful as mine was.

Right on, write on, ride on! 

Chuck


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> I think you and I are fellow Santa Rosans, aren't we?
> 
> I had my meniscus repaired arthrscopically by Dr. Born in 1990. He has retired by now, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck, yes we are fellow Santa Rosans!

My surgeon was Dr Carlos Sandoval through Kaiser. He looked like he was in his early 40s.

It wasn't an expectation that I'd be off work, but he said most people are for about a week as they want me to keep my leg elevated and iced when not walking.

They gave me Vicodin, but so far all I've needed is three Advil shortly after I got home. I've been shuffling around the house without crutches, and it's not causing any additional pain. They scheduled physical therapy for next week, so of course I'll go to that.

My biggest challenge will be to resist the temptation to ride even if it feels better. I'm going to have to replace that with other exercises.

Good to hear about your successful outcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I tore mine, they called it a bucket handle tear. They just cut it out. I was back on my bike riding easy and doing long walks in about a week. It felt great. Its been about 6 years and I don't even remember which knee it is anymore. Whenever either knee hurts I just blame it on that.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

It all depends on the type of tear. The type of tear may require a repair, removal, or a combination of both. I had a massive bucket-handle tear that flipped itself inside out when I also tore my ACL. My options were to remove it and risk long-term pain, or try a repair and see what happens. Not wanting long-term pain, went for a repair. Was non-weight bearing for 13 weeks and required extensive PT.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

I tore my ACL in 1996 from hucking to flat ice on a snowboard, then tore the patellar autograft from the endobutton in 2007 playing basketball (got caught on a screen) and had a revision with my other patellar tendon. In 2013 I tore my mensicus playing basketball just pivoting, and then again in 2015 twisting my leg against a curb. Recent ortho restrospective data seems to swing the pendulum against menisectomies now, but I'll bet this consensus will change again a few times more. 

Cycling is the best activity for me as I can't really run anymore. Like a fool I still play full court basketball once or twice weekly with guys 23 & older, but think I should stop that. I still snowboard every winter and ride the green and blue DH trails.

PT played a huge role in my recovery, and only after doing it formally would I ever consider rehabbing a meniscus on my own now since I'm a veteran. Ask you surgeon about PRP therapy- it seemed to help me with lots of rest. Quad weakness and leg straightening is my biggest nemesis, and hyperextension. I only wear a brace with jointed lateral and medial metal supports when I play hoops, but not for riding my MTB. 

Good luck!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Staktup said:


> I tore my ACL in 1996 from hucking to flat ice on a snowboard, then tore the patellar autograft from the endobutton in 2007 playing basketball (got caught on a screen) and had a revision with my other patellar tendon. In 2013 I tore my mensicus playing basketball just pivoting, and then again in 2015 twisting my leg against a curb. Recent ortho restrospective data seems to swing the pendulum against menisectomies now, but I'll bet this consensus will change again a few times more.
> 
> Cycling is the best activity for me as I can't really run anymore. Like a fool I still play full court basketball once or twice weekly with guys 23 & older, but think I should stop that. I still snowboard every winter and ride the green and blue DH trails.
> 
> ...


My first PT session is tomorrow. I've been proactively stretching and bending my knee to the point it won't go further. Flexibility is improving.

Crutches have not been necessary and I returned to work yesterday - though leaving after 6 hours to go home to ice and elevate.

Mine was an interior meniscus tear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I am happy to hear you are in PT.

If you have a sports PT, they can recommend when you should be resuming activity.

Depending on how severe the surgery was you'll be back soon. I've had meniscus surgery a few times. Twice to clean up the tear and they trimmed more of it during ACL surgery (my final surgery).

If they had to do much stitching of the meniscus yo'll be down for longer than if it was just a trim.

Just listen to your PT.....


----------

